# S7-Panel-SPS ersetzen die von Siemens abgekündigten OPs/TPs/MPs samt der S7-CPU !



## INSEVIS-Service (10 Oktober 2012)

Neues von INSEVIS

Der deutsche Hersteller INSEVIS bietet Ersatzpanels mit TFT-Touchdisplays von 3,5 bis 10,2 Zoll Diagonale zu den OPs/TPs und MPs an, die via aktivem Ethernet (RFC1006) ohne Treiber direkt mit S7-Steuerungen kommunizieren.

Es geht aber noch besser, denn es gibt diese Panels auch mit integrierter S7-CPU mit einem 315-er Befehlsumfang als kompakte S7-Panel-SPS. Was bislang vielen C7-Anwendern als Ersatz für bisherige Baugruppen diente, ist durch die Panel- Abkündigung nun für wesentlich mehr S7-Anwender eine Möglichkeit, bei der bestehenden S7-Programmierumgebung zu bleiben und die Bezugskosten deutlich zu reduzieren. 
*Beispiel gefällig? PC570V für 700,-EUR statt TP177B + S7-315-2PN/DP für 2.977,-EUR*
*Also; Warum nur ein Panel ersetzen, wenn es für wenig mehr schon eine 315-er CPU dazu gibt?*


___________

_________

________




_S7-CPU + Panel                                     ___________S7-CPU + Panel                               _________S7-CPU + Panel                                      __________S7-CPU + Panel_
_3,5“ für 450,-€                                    ___________5,7“ für 700,-€                                _________7“ für 1.100,-€                  __________10,2“ für 1.300,-_

Die S7-315-2PNDP-kompatible INSEVIS S7-CPUs verfügen neben dem integrierten aktiven Ethernet (RFC1006), TCP und UDP auch über einen seriellen CP (RS232 + RS485), Modbus (RTU + TCP) sowie CANopen[SUP]®[/SUP]. Optional mit Profibus V0 Master oder Slave. Die SPS ist mit dem Simatic[SUP]®[/SUP]-Manager programmierbar. Die Konfiguration der Baugruppen, Sonderfunktionen und Kommunikationen erfolgt mit der kostenlosen Software „ConfigStage“. Der Profibus wird mit dem Simatic Manager konfiguriert !

Die Projektierung der Visualisierung ist für WinCC flex-Erfahrene keine Umstellung; die VisuStage ist perfekt auf kleine und mittlere Visualisierungsaufgaben abgestimmt und verfügt u.a. über ein Störmeldesystem mit -archiv, Benutzerverwaltung, kann 64 Trends darstellen und archivieren, 90 Rezepte mit 256 Datensätzen verwalten. Zusammen mit den IP65-dichten, kundenspezifisch ausführbaren Fronten und 65.000 Farben entstehen so zeitgemäße Visualisierungen ohne großen Projektierungsaufwand.

Eine intelligente Remote-Lösung auch für geringe Übertragungsraten erweitert den Einsatzbereich dieser wirtschaftlichen S7-Panel-SPS auf viele Anwendungen, deren Visualisierung bislang aus Kostengründen unterblieb.

Technische Daten und einen Katalog mit allen Preisen gibt es unter www.insevis.de. 
Ab sofort steht INSEVIS im Rahmen dieses Forums für interessierte Anwender zur Verfügung. 
Kontakt über PN oder unsere E-Mail.

Viele Grüße / best regards

Stefan
vom Support

INSEVIS GmbH
www.insevis.de / info@insevis.de

- STEP[SUP]®[/SUP], SIMATIC[SUP]®[/SUP] und andere als eingetragene Warenzeichen der Siemens AG.
- CANopen[SUP]® [/SUP]und andere als eingetragene Warenzeichen der CAN in Automation eG


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2012)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> ... denn es gibt diese Panels auch mit integrierter S7-CPU mit einem 315-er Befehlsumfang ...


hübsch-hübsch, aber der Zug der Zeit rast doch auf TIA und 1500er zu? klar, wer bei Classic bleiben will, ist mit den Produkten gut bedient...

...und so schlecht ist ja auch Classic nicht. Aber eben grad Auslaufmodell, das keine Weiterentwicklung mehr erfahren wird.

(ich denke grad still - jetzt aber laut - drüber nach, was ich eigentlich einsetzen würde, hätte ich irgendeine private Hausautomatisierung zu entwerfen - also Rolläden, Licht, k.A. was - und ich den Anspruch hätte, dass das dann für die nächsten dreissig Jahre so zu funktionieren hätte. Da ich in einem Alter bin, wo ich keine Lust mehr habe, das nochmal in zehn Jahren umzuschmeissen, nur weil es der Gang der Zeit ist.)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hübsch-hübsch, aber der Zug der Zeit rast doch auf TIA und 1500er zu? klar, wer bei Classic bleiben will, ist mit den Produkten gut bedient...



Wenn man das Forum hier quer liest, dann hört sich das eher nach "bummeln" statt nach "rasen" an.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...und so schlecht ist ja auch Classic nicht. Aber eben grad Auslaufmodell, das keine Weiterentwicklung mehr erfahren wird.



Vielleicht schon ein Auslaufmodell, aber doch nur bei Siemens, oder?


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Oktober 2012)

Naja, für viele der Forenteilnehmer hier ist es ein "Rasen", Siemens rast und der Rest bummelt. Auslaufmodell ... naja, es gibt halt Menschen, die verlieben sich so in das bestehende, dass sie sich am liebsten weiterhin ohne Bremskraftverstärker und Lenkunterstützung fortbewegen möchten.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (19 Oktober 2012)

*Was heißt "Intelligente Remote Lösung" in der Praxis  ?*

Konzept:
 Die RemoteStage benutzt die Binärfiles von vorab mit der „VisuStage“ erstellten Visualisierungen. Die Binärdaten sind nicht
rücklesbar, welches einen effektiven Know-how-Schutz bietet und z.B. die Weitergabe an Endkunden erlaubt.

Es handelt sich um einzelne Remote Sitzungen. d.h. Jede Sitzung ist Bedien- und Datenseitig unabhängig. Es besteht die
Möglichkeit von mehreren Bedienplätzen aus zu navigieren ohne das das am Panel sichtbar ist. 
Dies ist der gravierensde Unterschied zu diversen RDP - VNC Lösungen. 

Ebenso ist ein Remotezugriff über Modem-Router möglich aufgrund optimierter Bandbreitenausnutzung.

Eine ausführliche Beschreibung steht auf unserer Homepage bereit:  
http://www.insevis.de/downloads/de/Manuals/Manual_Software_Rev_05_2012.pdf

Für weitergehende Fragen zu diesem Thema stehen wir zur Verfügung.  

Viele Grüße / best regards

Stefan
vom Support

INSEVIS GmbH
www.insevis.de / info@insevis.de


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (6 November 2012)

*Kein Auslaufmodell -> neue Funktionalitäten im S7 Umfeld*

*Kein Auslaufmodell -> neue Funktionalitäten im S7 Umfeld*

Erweiterung der Funktionalität: CANopen  Komunikation für IO-Stationen und Motion Anwendungen.

jede INSEVIS CPU beinhaltet einen CANopen Master. Über diesen Komunikationsweg können Antriebe und
IO Knoten eingebunden werden. Hierzu stellen wir das kostenlose Tool "Configstage" bereit.

Ein "Starterkit" entspricht einer Kompakt-CPU ab 350,- €.

Diese wird auch das Step7 Programm der Anlage aufnehmen. 
Fazit: S7-CPU und CANopen Gateway in einem Gerät.     

Für weitergehende Fragen zu diesem Thema stehen wir zur Verfügung.  

Viele Grüße / best regards

Stefan
vom Support

INSEVIS GmbH
www.insevis.de / info@insevis.de


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 November 2012)

*"Kompakteste S7-Panel-SPS aller Zeiten"*

Der S7-Systemanbieter INSEVIS bringt eine                   315-kompatible S7-SPS mit Ethernet, Profibus, CAN,                   Modbus und einem seriellen CP zusammen mit einem 3.5"                   TFT-Touchpanel mit 65k Farben und 4 digaitale sowie 2                   analoge Ein-/Ausgänge in ein Ultrakompaktgerät für                   einen Schalttafelausbruch von 118x84mm bei einer                   Einbautiefe von 49mm unter. Die 132x96mm kleine und                   IP65-dichte Front zeichnet sich durch ein                   schwarz/chrom-farbiges zeitgemäßes Design aus. 



                  Die S7-Programmierung erfolgt mit dem bekannten                   Simatic-Manager, die Visualisierung durch ein                   INSEVIS-Tool, welches für WinCCflex-Nutzer fast keine                   Umgewöhnung darstellt. Kostenlose Sonderbausteine für                   die vielfältige Kommunikaton stehen unter www.insevis.de                   zum Download bereit. Für CAN-Slaves (von                   I/O-Peripherie als Digital und Analog) bis zu                   intelligenten Mehrachsantrieben) steht ein                   kostenloses, absolut einfaches und ergonomisches                   Konfigurationswerkzeug zur Verfügbung.

                  Auf der SPS-Messe erfolgt die erste Präsentation der                   Baugruppen, die ab 2013 lieferbar sind.

Viele Grüße / best regards

Stefan
vom Support

INSEVIS GmbH
www.insevis.de / info@insevis.de


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (30 Dezember 2012)

*Bessere Auflösung der Analogbaugruppe*

Die Analogbauruppe 4AI4AO (4xAI 4..20mA, 0..10V 4xAO 4..20mA,0..10V) wurde überarbeitet.

Die Auflösung ist in den Eingängen auf 14bit+VZ bei einer Wandlungszeit von 16ms erhöht worden. 

Die Baugruppe kann nun auch für höhere Anforderungen eingesetzt werden.

Der Preis bleibt unverändert bei: 168,- €

Wir wünschen allen ein gutes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2013!


----------



## Boxy (30 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hübsch-hübsch, aber der Zug der Zeit rast doch auf TIA und 1500er zu? klar, wer bei Classic bleiben will, ist mit den Produkten gut bedient...
> 
> ...und so schlecht ist ja auch Classic nicht. Aber eben grad Auslaufmodell, das keine Weiterentwicklung mehr erfahren wird.



Aber wenn man nur die HW wegen defekt ersetzen möchte, oder einfach kleine Bauform für Handheld benötigt denke ich ne gute Alternative!
Hätte ich das vor 1,5 Jahre gewusst oder es gehabt hätte ich bei der alten Firma das sofort eingesetzt!


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Dezember 2012)

Boxy schrieb:


> Aber wenn man nur die HW wegen defekt ersetzen möchte, oder einfach kleine Bauform für Handheld benötigt denke ich ne gute Alternative!
> Hätte ich das vor 1,5 Jahre gewusst oder es gehabt hätte ich bei der alten Firma das sofort eingesetzt!


stimmt - ich hab das natürlich wieder mal aus meinem eingeengten Blickwinkel des Neuentwicklers gesehen.


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> stimmt - ich hab das natürlich wieder mal aus meinem eingeengten Blickwinkel des Neuentwicklers gesehen.


Musst du wirklich jeden Thread zumüllen, weil du der Einzige und Beste bist?


bike


----------



## IBFS (30 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> stimmt - ich hab das natürlich wieder mal aus meinem eingeengten Blickwinkel des Neuentwicklers gesehen.



Das war ein passendes persönliches, wenn auch etwas Inhaltsarmes Statement.



bike schrieb:


> Musst du wirklich jeden Thread zumüllen, weil du der Einzige und Beste bist?



Das war nur dummes Gesülze ohne jeden Bezug zum Thema.

Es wird Zeit, das hier mal jemand ein Forums-Auszeit nimmt. Wenn nicht freiwillig, dann eben mit Admins Hilfe.

Frank


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte die Tage ein 10"-Gerät zum Testen auf dem Schreibtisch.

Mein Eindruck:
Solide verarbeitet in einem Metallgehäuse. Nach dem Einschalten dauerte es keine 5s bis das Gerät einsatzbereit war. Das kennt man von Siemens anders 
Mit den vielen Schnittstellen und der 315-er SPS ist das Gerät für den Preis wirklich sehr attraktiv.
Die Visu-Software selbst ist erstmal natürlich etwas anders, man findet sich aber schnell zurecht. Trotzdem würde ich das Gerät nur für kleine bis mittlere Anlagen einsetzen. Die Störmeldungen sind aktuell auf 256 begrenzt, das kann schon mal knapp werden. Ab dem kommenden Jahr wird laut Insevis kräftig aufgestockt. (1024?)
Mich stört wie bei allen anderen "Fremd"-Geräten, dass der symbolische Variablenzugriff nicht mehr geht. Da muss man mit den Adressen aufpassen.

Fazit:
Sofern das Pflichtenheft nicht ausdrücklich etwas anderes vorschreibt, werde ich die nächste Anlage damit projektieren.


----------



## olliew (2 Januar 2013)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Die S7-315-2PNDP-kompatible INSEVIS S7-CPUs verfügen neben dem integrierten aktiven Ethernet (RFC1006), TCP und UDP ...


Hübsch. Mir fehlt da aber PROFINET, oder hab ich das einfach übersehen?  Konnte nirgends wo ein Hinweis finden.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (4 Januar 2013)

Hallo

Profinet ist in Planung.

Von welchem Profinet reden wir I/O oder IRT ?

Oder gehts um S7-Kommunikation über RFC1006 und TCP / UDP.
Lezteres ist serienmäßig an Board.
Ebenso CAN für I/O Erfassung etc.


----------



## olliew (4 Januar 2013)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Von welchem Profinet reden wir I/O oder IRT ?


'Normales' I/O, also kein IRT.


----------



## OWLer (25 Januar 2013)

*Beispiel gefällig? PC570V für 700,-EUR statt TP177B + S7-315-2PN/DP für 2.977,-EUR*
*Also; Warum nur ein Panel ersetzen, wenn es für wenig mehr schon eine 315-er CPU dazu gibt?
*

Also wenn ich so in den Katalog schaue kann der Preisvergleich aber nicht ganz passen...

Eine 315 PN / DP ist erstmal DP Master und Profinet Master. Die Option Profinet Master finde ich so garnicht, DP Master schon. Aber dann sind wir auch schon nicht mehr bei 700 Euro bei dem PC570V sondern bei 990Euro.... Und Profinet IO kann ich dann immer noch nicht, oder?

Grüße

Owler

PS: Apfel Apfel und nicht Birne Apfel ;-)


----------



## bike (25 Januar 2013)

OWLer schrieb:


> *Beispiel gefällig? PC570V für 700,-EUR statt TP177B + S7-315-2PN/DP für 2.977,-EUR*
> *Also; Warum nur ein Panel ersetzen, wenn es für wenig mehr schon eine 315-er CPU dazu gibt?
> *
> 
> ...



Also ich verstehe nicht was du willst.
Zu suchen was nicht geht ist deine Sache, doch ich suche mir, wenn ich nach einer Steuerung suche,  aus was ich brauche.
Daher ist dein Hiweis? für das Produkt, um das es geht ein Muster ohne Wert


bike


----------



## Rudi (26 Januar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht was du willst.
> Zu suchen was nicht geht ist deine Sache, doch ich suche mir, wenn ich nach einer Steuerung suche,  aus was ich brauche.
> Daher ist dein Hiweis? für das Produkt, um das es geht ein Muster ohne Wert
> 
> ...



so schwer ist das aber nicht zu verstehen. Der Vergleich ist so nicht ok.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (26 Januar 2013)

Hallo

der Vergleich ist so nicht komplett.

Dann muß man auch den CAN-Master und die 2 seriellen Schnittstellen (Modbus und ASCII) in der Kalkulation berücksichtigen.

Im übrigen ist die Angabe 315 PN/DP auf die Leistungsklasse der CPU bezogen. Nicht auf alle Schnittstellen.

Übrigens haben wir auch mehr Arbeitsspeicher als die 315 PN/DP.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2013)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Dann muß man auch den CAN-Master und die 2 seriellen Schnittstellen (Modbus und ASCII) in der Kalkulation berücksichtigen.



Das mag ja alles so sein, aber wenn ich Profinet benötige, 
dann helfen mir CAN und RS-232 herzlich wenig.

Unter Einkäufern kann so ein Vergleich schon zu glücklichen 
Gesichtern führen, aber Ihr seid hier in einem Forum von 
technischen Fachleuten, solche Vergleich werden deshalb 
naturgemäß mindestens als unseriös angesehen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 Februar 2013)

*Neues Tool:  Servicestage*

Hallo

unsere Entwickler haben ein neues Tool für den Praktiker entwickelt 

*Service Stage*

Funktionen:
- Zuweisen/Ändern der IP Adressen
- Blinktest
- CPU RUN Stop
- Datum Uhrzeit setzen
- Speicheroperationen: Komprimieren, RAM nach ROM und Urlöschen.  
- Diagnosepuffer anzeigen/speichern  Alle 100 Einträge
- Programme laden ohne den Simatic Manager   - Firmware update
Backup und Restore der Projekte ohne Simatic Manager. 

Das Tool ist kostenlos auf unserer Homepage zum Download.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (28 März 2013)

Neues zur Servicestage:

demnächst sollen auch die Siemens PN-CPUs unterstützt werden !

weitere Infos nach Ostern.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (7 April 2013)

Neue Version der Visustage verfügbar !

Neue Funktionen:

- dynamische Texttaste
- Variablenauswahl aus einem Step7 Projekt:




Winflex Anwender werden sich sofort zurechtfinden. Auf das fortwährende syncronisieren haben wir bewußt
verzichtet, um ein flüssiges Arbeiten zu gewährleisten.
Es ist auch möglich Variablen von verschiedenen S7 Projekten zu browswn. 

Die Version 2.2.0.2 ist als Trial auf unserer Website: Insevis ? Produkte downloadbar.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (27 Juni 2013)

Neue Version der Visustage und Remotestage verfügbar !

Die Version 2.2.0.3 ist als Trial auf unserer Website: www.Insevis.de/Produkte/Software downloadbar. 

Die Version 1.0.3.5 Remotestage (Fernsteuertool) ist kostenlos auf downloadbar. 

Neue Funktionalität: 
 - portable (ohne Installation ausführbar)
 - Archivdaten auslesen und als csv speichern.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Juni 2013)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Auf das fortwährende syncronisieren haben wir bewußt verzichtet, um ein flüssiges Arbeiten zu gewährleisten.


...aber es ist möglich, bei Adressverschiebungen zu synchronisieren?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (28 Juni 2013)

zur Zeit nicht.

Allerdings verändere ich die Struktur meiner Übergabe-DB s nachträglich nicht mehr. Wenn, dann nur verlängern.
So stellt sich das Thema für mich gar nicht.
Das hilft auch die Struktur im Projekt zu erhalten. Ist natürlich eine Frage der inividuellen Arbeitsweise.


----------



## sps-concept (28 Juni 2013)

*Verschiebungen*



INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> zur Zeit nicht.
> 
> Allerdings verändere ich die Struktur meiner Übergabe-DB s nachträglich nicht mehr. Wenn, dann nur verlängern.
> So stellt sich das Thema für mich gar nicht.
> Das hilft auch die Struktur im Projekt zu erhalten. Ist natürlich eine Frage der inividuellen Arbeitsweise.



Heisst also dass nachträgliche Erweiterungen auch dazugeflickt aussehen? Geht gar nicht! Ausserdem was heisst nachträglich? Meistens ist es doch so dass es während der Konstruktion schon wächst. Und ich kann auch entfallene Sachen zwischendurch nicht entfernen? Da vermüllt man sich ja mit der Zeit. Bei vollsymbolischem Zugriff ist das Sortieren und Bereinigen in der S7 ohne grossen Aufwand erledigt.

André


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (28 Juni 2013)

Hallo

jetzt versinken einige in Spekulation !

Also im Bild im Beitrag #24 sieht man die Browsefenster zum Step7 Projekt.

Der Ablauf ist: 
- Projekt auswählen 
- den gesuchten Operand / Element auswählen
- die Adresse, Symbolinformation in die Visustage als Variable übernehmen

Fertig. 

Wenn sich nachträglich was ändert wird der o.a. Ablauf wiederholt. 
Natürlich kann man Variablen löschen/ändern sortieren nach Name, Datentyp Komentar  ....

Am besten mal die Demo downloaden und ausprobieren. Sie läuft 30 Tage uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Juni 2013)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> zur Zeit nicht.
> 
> Allerdings verändere ich die Struktur meiner Übergabe-DB s nachträglich nicht mehr. Wenn, dann nur verlängern.
> So stellt sich das Thema für mich gar nicht.


also ist das eher was für Instandhalter, wenn das Originalequipment abgeraucht ist und am Programm selbst nicht mehr viel neues dazugeflickt wird. Zumindest mein Programmierstil zielt auf vollsymbolisch und ich verzichte auf Rangier-DBs. Weil: wenn S7, dann Flex oder TIAP. Ohne TIA möchte ich nicht mehr leben wollen (kam so mit Protool 5.2, wenn ich recht erinnere).


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (26 Juli 2013)

*INSEVIS gewinnt IHK-Gründerpreis 2013*

Neues von INSEVIS:

INSEVIS gewinnt IHK-Gründerpreis 2013

Hier der Kurzfilm der IHK Bayern über uns:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9keuQp-xyiA

Eine schöne Anerkennung für eine Vielzahl von Innovationen in den letzten Jahren.  

Demmnächst ein Ausblick über geplannte Neuerungen im simatic Umfeld.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (26 August 2013)

*Neue Funktionen*

Neues von INSEVIS:

• Rezepturdatensätze über S7 Lesen/Schreiben: Ab sofort kann man EINFACH z.B. 
durch einen Barcodeleser einen Rezeptudatensatz auswählen und in die SPS schreiben, um damit 
die Fertigung zu beginnen. Einfach nur eine Zuweisungstabelle in S7 - fertig!

• Archivierung von DBs möglich. Diese werden in S7 konfiguriert und auf der Micro-SD-
Karte abgelegt und können von dort mit der neuen RemoteStage 1.0.3.7 „abgeholt“ werden

Diese Funktionen stehen auch als Batchprozeß zur Verfügung.

Detailierte Beschreibung ist im Handbuch: http://www.insevis.de/downloads/de/Manuals/Manual_PanelSPS_Rev_07_2013.pdf   nachzulesen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (30 September 2013)

*Sicherer Kopierschutz, im Betriebssystem verankert, keine Chance für Plagiateure *

Es gibt ein 3-Stufiges Schutzkonzept: 

Hier können ab Betriebssystem-Version 2.1.0 verschiedene Stufen zum Schutz des S7-
Programmes gegen Auslesen oder Überschreiben gesetzt  werden. Dazu wird die SPS in STOP geschalten. 

Kein Schutz: 
Die Bausteine können von jedem gelesen und geändert werden. Die Schutzstufe kann erhöht werden, in dem in 
der „ServiceStage“ eine andere Stufe zugewiesen wird. Eine Authentifizierung per Passwort wird dann verlangt, wenn das 
im Simatic-Manager oder TiA-Portal so konfiguriert wurde. Damit kann nur berechtigtes Personal diesen Schutz aktivieren.

Leseschutz: 
Die Bausteine können von jedem geändert aber nicht mehr gelesen werden. Die Panel-HMIs können die 
Prozessdaten weiterhin auslesen. Diese Schutzstufe kann mit der PG-Funktion „Clear All“ zurückgesetzt werden (danach 
ist das S7-Programm in der SPS gelöscht) und man spielt das ungeschützte Original-S7-Programm wieder in die SPS.

Schreibschutz: Die Bausteine können von jedem gelesen aber nicht mehr geändert werden. Diese Schutzstufe kann nur noch 
mit Hardware-Urlöschen direkt am Gerät zurückgesetzt werden, danach ist das ungeschützte Original-S7-Programm neu in 
die SPS zu übertragen.

Schreib-/Leseschutz: 
Die Bausteine können weder geändert noch gelesen werden. Die Panel-HMIs können die Prozessdaten 
weiterhin auslesen. Diese Schutzstufe kann nur noch mit Hardware-Urlöschen direkt am Gerät zurückgesetzt werden, 
danach ist das ungeschützte Original-S7-Programm neu in die SPS zu übertragen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (31 Oktober 2013)

Neues zur Slave Einbindung über CANopen

In der neuen Configstage können Canopen-Slaves über die EDS-Datei in den Katalog
aufgenommen werden.

Die EDS-Dateien stellen die jeweiligen Hersteller der Slaves zur Verfügung.

Damit ist auch mit CanOpen Slaves möglich die gleiche Arbeitsweise wie bei Profibus-Slaves
anzuwenden.

Die aktuelle Configstage steht auf unserer Homepage zum Download bereit.


----------



## anusha22 (4 November 2013)

Von mir gibt es ein dickes "Daumen hoch" für dieses Update. Ich werde es zeitnah testen und freue mich schon über die Verbesserung.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (19 November 2013)

Messevorschau:  

*Variablenhaushalt:  Aus TIA Projekten Variablen browsen und in das Visustage-Projekt einbinden.
*
Auf unserem Stand in Halle 7/676 können Sie die einfach Variablenübernahme selbst testen.  Wir haben für Sie einen 
Arbeitsplatz zum testen der neuen Funktionen aufgebaut. 

Außerdem zeigen wir die Projektierung in verschiedenen Ausrichtungen: hochkant, .. in 90° Schritten wählbar.
Das eröffnet neue Einbaumöglichkeiten. 

Unsere Fachberater informieren Sie umfassend im Hinblick auf Ihre Applikation.

Wir sehen uns auf der Messe.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 November 2013)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Messevorschau:
> 
> *Variablenhaushalt:  Aus TIA Projekten Variablen browsen und in das Visustage-Projekt einbinden.
> *
> ...



Heißt das es gibt eine symbolische Anbindung an die S7-1200/1500, oder nur Zugriff auf Absolutadressen einer 300/400er?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (19 November 2013)

Hallo

bei uns wird im Projekt die Variable gebrowst und dann in das Visu-Projekt mit Name, Adresse und Kommentar übernommen.

Eine nachträgliche Syncronisierung bei Symboländerungen erfolgt nicht.

Frage beantwortet ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (24 November 2013)

Hallo Thomas

sehen wir uns auf der Messe ? 

Wir können uns gerne über das für und wieder einer Hintergrundsyncronisierung unterhalten.
Unser Entwickler ist auch vor Ort.

Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen um seine Wünsche und Anregungen direkt mit den Entwicklern zu diskutieren.

Software und Geräte stehen bereit zum intensiven Test der Funktionen. 

Wir sehen uns.


----------



## IBFS (25 November 2013)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Wir können uns gerne über das für und wieder einer Hintergrundsyncronisierung unterhalten.



Mir könnte es schon reichen, wenn man die Synchronisierung manuell anstoßen könnte.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (26 November 2013)

Hallo

Details zur gewünschten Synchronisirung:

Wählbar nach Symbolnamen oder Absolutadresse ?
Zusätzliche Überprüfung des Datentyps ?

Oder hat jemand eine weitere Variante ? 

Indirekte oder interne Variablen gibts bei uns nicht, da sie bei Referenzerzeugung 
ungeschickt sind.


----------



## bike (26 November 2013)

Symbolische Anbindung muss sein.

Aber eine Bitte: versucht nicht BigS zu kopieren. Wenn Mist kopiert wird, wird dieser nicht besser.


bike


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (26 November 2013)

Hallo bike

Was ist mit Mist von BigS gemeint ? 

Wir wollens ja besser machen.


----------



## IBFS (26 November 2013)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Wählbar nach Symbolnamen oder Absolutadresse ?
> Zusätzliche Überprüfung des Datentyps ?



Bei Flexible war das schon gut mit den dort vorhanden Varianten.
Je nach Projekt - Hardwareadresseführend - oder - Symbolisch - 
habe ich jede Variante schon mal benötigt.


----------



## bike (26 November 2013)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Hallo bike
> 
> Was ist mit Mist von BigS gemeint ?
> 
> Wir wollens ja besser machen.



Genau das meine ich.
Ihr tut niemand auf der Welt einen Gefallen wenn ihr versucht die Denke von BigS in eure Software zu integrieren.

In einem Forum in dem viele BigS versaut sind , nach Tipps fragen, ist nach meiner Meinung nicht unbedingt sinnvoll.
Dass Symbole im PLC und in der HMI gleich sein sollen, das ist Standard.
Aber die anderen Dinge müsst ihr doch nicht nachbauen.
Ich würde mir eine Anbindung der Kommunikation über eine Datenbank wünschen, ähnlich Intough.
Noch kann ich keine konkrete Tipps und Hinweise geben, da ich eure Software nicht kenne. Mal schauen.

Zu versuchen WinCC oder WinCCflex zu kopieren ist keine gute Idee, Siemens hat hat mehr Geld und weniger Fantasie als ihr. 


bike

btw: mit BigS ist $iemen$ gemeint


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (26 November 2013)

Hallo bike

Intouch ist doch eine XML Datei. Oder bin ich da nicht auf aktuellem Stand ? 
Aus Erfahrung weis ich, das wenn bei Intouch 2 Clients (z.B. OPC oder DDE) gleichzeitig auf die Variablennamen zugreifen (z.B. Histtrend)
knallts.

Unsere Variablen werden in der Projektdatei verwaltet. Es geht nur um das Auslesen aus dem S7-Projekt. 

Die Visustage kann man auf unserer Seite downloaden und ist 30 Tage voll lauffähig (für schnelle Projektierer  ).


----------



## S7_Progger (23 Dezember 2013)

Hallo

wie kann man die Panels mit einer CPU 315 2DP (2AG10) koppeln ?

Oder geht das gar nicht ?

Gruß

S7_Progger


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (24 Dezember 2013)

Hallo 

zuerst macht man die CPU Ethernet-fähig. Man nimmt z.B. einen Netlink S7++.
Konfiguriert ihn auf Profibus oder MPI und stellt in unserem Panel die IP Adresse des S7++ ein. Fertig.

Gleichzeitig hat man dann auch eine Programmiermöglichkeit für Step7 über Ethernet.

Alternativ könnte man auch einen 343-1 LEAN einsetzen, ist aber nicht wirtschaftlich gedacht.

Allen zusammen eine fröhliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (20 Januar 2014)

Hallo

neue Version der Visu- und Remotestage verfügbar.

Neue Funktionen:

- projektieren in Hochformat:  in 90° Schritten vorwählbar 
- Arbeiten mit Menuevorlagen
- Gruppierfunktionen zur schnelleren Projektierung  

Die neuen Ansichten sind auch Remote bedienbar.  Mehrfache Ausführung in Fenstern (Terminalfunktion)  nutzbar.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (10 Februar 2014)

Hallo

wir verbinden Welten: SEW Movidrive B über Canopen

Um kostengünstig SEW Antriebe einzubinden kann man die CanOpen Komunikation z.B. des Movidrive B nutzen.
Die hierzu benötigten Einstellungen werden in der Configstage vorgenommen. Im Step7 Programm sind Sie dann
im Prozeßabbild (oder DB) verfügbar. 

Die Configstage ist frei downloadbar. Die SEW Movidrive B -EDS Datei gibts auf der SEW Homepage.

Fragen ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (11 März 2014)

Hallo

neue Funktionen in der Visualisierung.

Jetzt können auch x,y Kurvendarstellungen in der Visustage abgebildet werden.

Hierzu werden die Wertepaare aus einem DB gelesen und als Kurve dargestellt. Die Kurve ist zur Laufzeit
Zoom und Scrollbar.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (8 April 2014)

Hallo

ab sofort stehen auf unserer Homepage Video Anleitungen zur Konfiguration 
unserer Geräte im Simatic Manager und im TIA Portal zur Verfügung.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (18 Juni 2014)

Neue Funktionen in unserer Visustage verfügbar:

- Menue-Referenz (Anzeige aller Objekte, die in einem       Menue/Fenster verwendet werden),
      - Finde-Funktion (Volltextsuche nach Ressourcen innerhalb des       Projektes),
      - Bereinigungs-Funktion (Löscht alle nicht benötigten Variablen,       Bilder, Texte und -Listen).


Wir hoffen, dass Sie damit         bequemer arbeiten und zu saubereren Projekten kommen können.  
Hier geht es zur neuen Software: http://www.insevis.de/de/produkte/software-und-tools
          Sie können Details zu diesen Komfortfunktionen in den neuen           Handbüchern erfahren.
Hier geht es zu den neuen Handbüchern: http://www.insevis.de/de/dokumentation


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (4 August 2014)

Schaltplanmakros für Eplan verfügbar !

Ab sofort halten wir Eplan-Makros unserer Geräte und Baugruppen zum Download bereit.

Natürlich kostenfrei.

Für alle Nicht-Eplan Anwender sind auch DXF Ansichten verfügbar.

Hier geht es zu den Makros: http://www.insevis.de/de/service


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (17 September 2014)

INSEVIS auf der MSR 2014 in Ludwigshafen !

Der Eintritt ist frei. 

Wir freuen uns auf informative Gespräche.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 Oktober 2014)

INSEVIS präsentiert die Panels der 2. Generation auf der SPS Drives in Nürnberg Stand 7/676 vor !

Wir haben unsere Panels innoviert und zeigen auf der Messe die neuste Generation. 

Nochmal verbessert wurde die schnelle Reaktionszeit und die brillante Darstellung. 


Wir begrüßen alle Forumsmitglieder herzlich auf unserem Stand in Halle 7/676. 
Dort gibt es weitere neue Produkte und Details zu unseren Geräten.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (14 November 2014)

INSEVIS präsentiert zur SPS Drives in Nürnberg auch die neuen CPU-Typen.

Features:
- Arbeitspeicher 1 MB
- Profinet IO Controller  als Master und Slave
   d.h. zukunftsicher in Profibus und Profinet Anlagen
   mit 2-fach Switch für Linientopologie ohne Zusatzbaugruppe

- Zusätzlich 2 Ethernet-Ports mit S7 Komunikation (CP 343-1 Funktionalität) mit 16 Verbindungen.

 Dieser Aufbau findet man bei Siemens erst ab der 1515-CPU.

Die neuen CPU's  werden weiterhin mit Step7 oder TIA programmiert. Der Umstieg kann also zum 
gewünschten Zeitpunkt erfolgen. 
Bestimmen Sie mit INSEVIS-S7-CPUs und Panels den Umstieg auf das         TIA-Portal selbst.

Mehr erfahren Sie unter www.insevis.de und auf unserem         Messestand 676 in Halle 7 auf der SPS/IPC/Drives vom         25.-27.November in Nürnberg.

        Dort sehen Sie auch mit als erste die neuen Panels und         Panel-SPSen der Generation II mit Profinet IO-Controller und         vielen anderen Schnittstellen

Wir laden Alle herzlich ein die neuen Geräte live zu sehen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (20 November 2014)

Hier ein kleiner Ausblick auf unsere neuen Panels der 2. Generation:


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (14 Januar 2015)

Für alle, die es nicht auf unseren Stand der SPS/Drives 2014 geschafft haben:

Unsere Panel-SPS der 2. Generation ab 2/2015 auch mit Profinet IO 

Techn. Daten der CPU -T:
- Arbeitsspeicher 1 MB , 512kB remanent
- Ladespeicher 8MB Flash
- 2 Ethernet Ports als getrennte Segnmente konfigurierbar
- Optional Profinet IO Controller mit 2 Ports

programmierbar weiterhin mit Step7 und TIA

Panels in 4,3 .. 15,6 " im 16:9 Format mit brillianten Bild  
- Auflösung 480x272 .. 1366 x 768 Pixel

Die Preisgestaltung konnten wir beibehalten.
Bsp: 7" Panel-SPS mit integrierter CPU für 1200,- €


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (30 Januar 2015)

Neue Versionen verfuegbar

VisuStage
Mit der Version 2.0.4.4 steht ab sofort auch die KOSTENLOSE Lean-Version der VisuStage zur Verfügung.
Die ist jederzeit aktualisierbar ist und verfügt über alle Funktionen der Full-Version (Firmenlizenz). Lediglich die Anzahl verwendbarer Sprachen wurde auf 1 begrenzt.
Mit der erweiterten Funktion "TSAP-zuweisen" können Sie in der VisuStage die Partner-SPS auch so konfigurieren, dass Sie sich auch mit einer S7-1200 und S7-400 verbinden können.
Sie können auch ein IP-Feld jetzt variablenabhängig so einfärben, dass es auch passiv aussieht, wenn die Variable den Zugang verriegelt hat.
Mit dieser Version ist auch eine hexadezimale Eingabe bei E/A-Feldern möglicj.

ConfigStage
Auch die neue ConfigStage 1.0.14.15 verfügt erweiterte Einstellmöglichkeiten, um mit den S7-1200 und S7-400ern kommunizieren zu können.
Dort sind jetzt neben den aktiven S7-Verbindungen auch passive Verbindungen einstellbar.
Sie können angelegte CAN-Slaves jetzt exportieren und als Datei versenden.
(Wenn Sie einen eigenen CAN-Slave angelegt haben (Lib-Datei liegt auf Ihrem PC) und Ihr Kollege wollte nur mit Ihrer Konfigurationsquelldatei csproj das Projekt öffnen, musste er sich den Slave auch anlegen, jetzt können Sie Ihren CAN-Slave einfach exportieren und als Datei mitsenden.)


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (12 März 2015)

es gibt wieder einen Funktionszuwachs zu melden:

      Ab sofort verfügen bei allen neu gelieferten PC351V/P die       digitalen Eingänge über die Zählerfunktionen
      - vorwärts
      - vorwärts/rückwärts
      - Encoder mit Viefachauswertung
Die Gesamtgrenzfrequenz (Anzahl der Impulse/s bei allen 4     Eingängen) ist auf max 10kHz beschränkt.
    Zur Konfiguration benutzen Sie die kostenlose ConfigStage        1.0.14.15. Dort werden die Zähler bei PC351V/P --->     Peripherie konfiguriert.
    Details befinden sich in den neuen technischen        Infos und im neuen        Peripheriehandbuch auf unseren Webseiten.
 
      Damit wird die weltweit kompakteste S7-Touchpanel-SPS mit       onboard-I/Os noch umfangreicher ausgestattet sein.
      Alle neu gelieferten PC351V/P werden automatisch über diese       Funktion verfügen, Preise bleiben natürlich gleich.

      Bei Fragen zu den Anwendungen oder Nachrüstungen bestehender       Geräte stehen wir Ihnen gern zur Verfügung und verbleiben


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (8 Mai 2015)

unsere neue Configstage ist zum Download verfügbar.

Neuerungen:

- Import- und Exportfunktion von CANopen EDS Konfigurationen.
- Zusätzliche Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten der Counterbaugruppe (Encoder)

Auch die neuen Geräteserien sind bereits implementiert.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (22 Mai 2015)

aktualisierte Tools für unsere Geräte:

      anbei wieder Informationen zu neuen Funktionen, die Sie durch ein       kostenloses Firmwareupdate in Ihren bestehenden Systemen nutzen       können:

      Ab sofort wird bei allen neuen DIO8Z die Funktionaliät über die       ConfigStage geladen. (Firmware 2.2.5, ConfigStage          1.0.14.20, DIO8Z-...-03)
      Folgende Funktionen stehen zur Verfügung, Erweiterung auf Anfrage.
      - Vorwärts- / Rückwärtszähler
      - Frequenz- und Periodendauermessung
Ausführliche Doku und Details befinden sich in den neuen technischen          Infos und im neuen          Peripheriehandbuch auf unseren Webseiten.
 
      Mit der neuen VisuStage          2.0.4.5 können Sie 
      - Ihre Meldungsanzeigen je nach Art (Gekommen, Quittiert,       Gegangen) einfärben
      - Ihre Eingaben hexadezimal vornehmen
      - Ihre Rechtecke jetzt mit Gradienten und Mustern füllen

      Um das ganze remote zu sehen, benötigen Sie die neue RemoteStage          1.0.4.10
 
Bei Fragen zu den Anwendungen oder Nachrüstungen       bestehender Geräte stehen wir Ihnen gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (11 September 2015)

Der aktuelle Bericht in der Elektrotechnik et zur neuen Panel Generation:
[h=1]Einfache S7-Programmierung mit vielen Mehrfunktionen[/h]

15,6“ S7-Panel-SPS der Generation 2, mit 7 Onboard-Peripherieslots in nur 105 mm Bautiefe	(Bild: Insevis - Gesellschaft für industrielle Systemelektronik und Visualisierung)	


Die  S7-CPU mit integriertem 15,6“ Touchpanel ist befehlskompatibel mit der  S7-315-2PNDP und erlaubt die S7-Programmierung mit beiden Siemens-Tools  Simatic Manager und TIA-Portal in AWL, KOP, FUP, S7-SCL, S7-Graph. 

Immer  onboard sind neben 7 Slots für günstige Insevis-Peripherie auch 2  getrennt oder als Switch konfigurierbare Ethernet-Ports  (S7-Kommunikation, TCP, UDP), CANopen, Modbus TCP und RTU, RS232, RS485  sowie optional Profinet-IO-Controller. Der Verzicht auf Windows-CE  erlaubt schnelle Bootvorgänge, geringe Leistungsaufnahmen und  jahrzehntelange Updatebarkeit ohne Prozessdatenverlust.

Eine  kostenlose Visualisierung, deren Bedienung nicht nur für  WinCCflex-Benutzer einfach ist, beinhaltet Simulation und Remotezugang  und ist ohne Beschränkung durch Tags verfügbar. Die brillanten  Touchpanels von 4,3 bis 15,6 Zoll Diagonale im Metallgehäuse sind  IP65-dicht und ab Stückzahl 1 kundenspezifisch labelbar. Alle  Insevis-Geräte sind made in Germany.

[h=3]Insevis bietet umfangreiche Leistungen[/h]Die  abgestimmte Architektur von Hard- und Software ermöglicht einen  Verzicht auf externe Betriebssysteme wie Windows-CE. Das reduziert die  Systemanforderungen (z.B. 5,7“ <100mA @24V), beschleunigt den  Bootvorgang (<3 s), verlängert die Verfügbarkeit am Markt und  reduziert den Systempreis enorm. Dazu kommen Einfachheit,  S7-Kompatibilität und Mehrfunktionen. Für die Visualisierung stellt das  Unternehmen eine kostenlose und einfach zu verwendende Software zur  Verfügung, die ergonomisch mit WinCCflexible vergleichbar ist. Zum  Leistungsumfang gehören u.a. 1024 Störmeldungen, 64 Trendkanäle, 128  Rezepturen, 9 Benutzer. Auch Remote-, Konfigurations- und Servicetool  sind bei frei verfügbar.


----------



## Rudi (11 September 2015)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Bericht in der Elektrotechnik et zur neuen Panel Generation:
> *Einfache S7-Programmierung mit vielen Mehrfunktionen*
> 
> 
> ...




Wo kann ich den Preis sehen ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (11 September 2015)

Hallo

unser Katalog mit Preise findest Du auf www.insevis.de. 
Dort sind auch die Vertriebspartner gelistet.

Die oben abgebildete Steuerung mit 15,6 Zoll Panel
und Profinet Master unter 2000,- EUR


----------



## UniMog (11 September 2015)

und wo liegt preislich die kleinste S7-Panel-SPS ?

ok gefunden


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (11 September 2015)

Hallo

3,5" Panel SPS  450,-
6 "   ...  700,-  

.....  Je nach Ausstattung

Gruß

Stefan vom Support


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (13 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

die neue CPU-T mit Profinet Master erfreut sich imenser Beliebtheit.

techn. Eckdaten:
- 1 MB Arbeitsspeicher
- 8 MB Ladespeicher
optional mit ProfiNET Master
- 2 getrennte Ethernet Ports zur Verwendung in 2 verschiedenen Netzwerksegmenten. d.h. hardwareseitig unhabhängige Ports. 

mit einer tollen Performance auch für zeitkritische Anwendungen. 

Dazu gibt es viele neue Funktionen auch für die bestehenden CPUs. Firmware Upgrade über MicroSD Card kostenlos für alle Kunden möglich.

Fragen ?


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 Oktober 2015)

VPN Client für sichere Ende-zu-Ende Kommunikation ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (14 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

kein VPN.  

Die Ports werden vom BS gekoppelt bzw. getrennt.  

Hier läuft* kein* Windows !

Oder was meinst Du genau  damit ?


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 Oktober 2015)

Genau gefragt: Ist es technisch möglich einen VPN-Client in die Steuerung zu implementieren, um sicher mit einem Leitsystem oder einer Visualisierung zu kommunizieren (gemäß BDEW-Whitepaper, falls dir das was sagt).


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (14 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

ein VPN Client ist z.Zt nicht vorgesehen.

implementiert ist Modbus TCP und S7 Komunikation.  Das erfüllt natürlich nicht die neue BDEW Vorgabe. 

Aber welche S7 Steuerung tut das ?

Oder bin ich nicht Up to date ?  

Ich kopple innerhalb eines VPN Tunnels 2 Teilnehmer. Das erfüllt m.w. auch die BDEW Vorgabe. Oder ?


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 Oktober 2015)

Möglich wäre es aktuell mit der s7-1500 und dem CP1543-1. Die Anforderung BDEW-Whitepaper ist Verschlüsselung Ende-zu-Ende. Ob das zwingend notwendig ist um eine Anlage sicher zu betreiben sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (14 Oktober 2015)

*S7-Panel-SPS ersetzen die von Siemens abgekündigten OPs/TPs/MPs samt der S7-C...*

Hallo

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (14 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Ich werde das mal intern prüfen. 

Gibt es da genormte Vorgaben ?

Oder wird da ein openVpn Client implementiert ?


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Oktober 2015)

Ja, da wird OpenVPN oder IPSec implementiert.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Oktober 2015)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Die Anforderung BDEW-Whitepaper ist Verschlüsselung Ende-zu-Ende.



Hast du mir mal einen Link zu diesem Whitepaper?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GUNSAMS (15 Oktober 2015)

https://www.bdew.de/internet.nsf/id/it-sicherheitsempfehlunge


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

der Siemens CP 1543-1 hat nur IPSec implementiert.

Warum nicht auch OpenVPN ?

Weis jemand warum ?


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Oktober 2015)

Weiss der Geier. Siemens hat grad die RTU3030C  http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/industri...rol/rtu-fernwirkstation/seiten/rtu-3030c.aspx auf den Markt geworfen, da steht nur was von OpenVPN...


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

ist ja toll.

der CP 1543-1  kann nur IPSec

die 1200 kann anscheinend nur OpenVPN

Für was soll sich jetzt der Systemintegrator entscheiden ?

Bzw. Was möchtet Ihr als Betreiber gerne ?


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Oktober 2015)

Wir ziehen OpenVPN vor.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (19 November 2015)

Hallo

Messeausblick zur SPS Drives 2015:

- Präsentation der neuen Panel-SPS Generation II auch mit ProfiNet Master

- durchgängige Energiedaten Erfassung und Auswertung, E Max Lastmanagment auf Step 7 Basis
- Neue Energiemessbaugruppe für die KompaktSPS 
  Vernetzung über S7 Komunikation, Modbus TCP , Modbus RTU 
- Energiemeßgeräte in moderner Architektur , vernetzbar 
- komplettes Zubehör: Wandler, EnergiePortal ....

Wir freuen uns auf regen Austausch.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (21 Dezember 2015)

Hallo

zum Weihnachtsfest haben wir unsere Visustage als Version 2.0.4.9 veröffentlicht.

Intressantes Feature:

- Farbwechsel der Balkenanzeige nach Variablen Werten.
  z.B. für OEE Anwendungen oder Energieeffizenzanzeigen.

....

Ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest wünscht euch INSEVIS aus Erlangen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (27 Januar 2016)

Hallo

Neue Funktionen und Einsatzmöglichkeiten:

- die Energiemessbaugruppe ist seit einigen Monaten im Einsatz.
  die z.Zt. bevorzugte Einsatzmöglichkeit ist die Überwachung der Stromaufnahme in Rechenzentren. 
  Da unsere Baugruppe 4 polig die Stromaufnahme misst können die Netzteile der Server überwacht werden.
  Zusätzlich ist demnächst eine Stromdifferenzbaugruppe verfügbar die Inline den Fehlerstrom misst.

  Die Abschaltung erfolgt dann entweder über standartisierte Konfigurationsseiten oder im Step7/TIA  Programm.

  Fragen und Anregungen ? Gerne.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (21 Februar 2016)

Hallo

unsere neue.  Visustage ist online verfuegbar. 

Neue Funktion u.a. Variablenimport von TIA V13 Projekten. 

Anregungen ? Gerne.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (6 März 2016)

Wird auf dem Rechner eine TIA Installation vorausgesetzt ?

Bzw. werden die TIA dll benötigt ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (7 März 2016)

Hallo

Nein,  es reicht das Projekt *.ap13

Zum Test kann man die Visustage von unserer Homepage downloaden.

Bitte um Feedback.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (4 April 2016)

Hallo

die neue Version der Visustage  2.5.0.1 ist online.

Neue Funktionen:

- einstellen der Panel Helligkeit über Systemfunktion (SFB)
....


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (28 April 2016)

Hallo

die neue Version der Visustage  2.5.0.2 ist online.

Neue Funktionen:

- VNC Server implementiert für T-CPU zur Anzeige auf Tablet/Smartphone
  mit VNC Viewer.
- Zeitsyncronisierung Panel - CPU ohne Bausteinaufruf

....


----------



## Hans99 (10 Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich benutze auch die Steuerungen von Insevis.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Bei den Siemens Steuerungen hab ich das Problem, dass die meisten Panel`s jetzt mit dem TIA Portal projektiert werden müssen. 
Das TIA Portal ist jedoch noch in den "Kinderschuhen", was man auch aus den Updates ersehen kann (der Übergang von Step 5 nach Step 7 dauerte ca. 10 Jahre). Von Step 7 und WinCC flexible zum TIA Portal wird es ähnlich sein, oder auch einen längeren Zeitraum in Anspruch nehmen. Also ist das Ganze solange nichts Wert. Ich bnin nicht der Testaffe für Siemens. Ich verwende also bis das TIA Portal einigermaßen funktioniert, Step7. Bei den Insevis Steuerungen, kann i ch das bewärte Step 7 verwenden. Für die Visualisierung verwende ich Visu Stage von Insevis. Ist zwar nicht so komfortabel wie WinCC flex oder das WinCC als Upgrade für WinnCC fles Advanced. Aber ich kann komfortabel meine Variablen aus dem Step 7 Projekt integrieren. Einfacher als Im TIA Portal mnit WinCC und Step 7.
Was ich bei WinCC flexible mit Indirekter Adressierug machte, schiebe ich in der SPS.
Was ich vermisse, sind die Skripte, welche ich unter WinCC flexible verwendete.
Aber man kann das auch anders lösen.  
Mit dem TIA Portal warte ich jedenfalls noch ein paar Jahre. Setze das nur ein, wenn zwingend vorgeschrieben.
Ich bin nicht das Prüffeld von Siemens!!!
Von Siemens hört man immer wieder, dass die "jungen Leute" mit dem TIA Portal sehr gut zurecht kommen. Ich sage dazu nur, wenn ich ein kleines Kind nur mit faulen Bananen füttere, dann sind für dieses Kind die gelben Bananen ungenießbar. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (5 August 2016)

Hallo

die neuen Versionen der Visustage und Servicestage sind verfügbar. 

Interessant, das die IP Adresse bei Aktualisierung des Step7 Programms erhalten werden kann. 
Nähers auf unserer Website.


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 August 2016)

Gibt es Info in Sachen Machbarkeit VPN Client?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (5 August 2016)

Hallo

ein OpenVPN ist in Planung. 
Je nach Prioritäten Vorgaben wird er realisiert. 
D.h wieviel Geräte kommen zum Einsatz ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (30 September 2016)

[h=1]Hallo 

der aktuelle Fachbericht im SPS Magazin:

Skalierbare Energieerfassung  in gewohnter S7-Umgebung[/h]            [h=5]Neue  Module für Energie- und Differenzstrommessung für S7-SPSen erlauben  eine individuelle Anpassung der Energiemessung und -auswertung durch den  Programmierer. 
Quasi nebenbei ermöglichen sie auch eine effektive  Lösung originärer Steuerungs- und Visualisierungsaufgaben.[/h]
weiterlesen:  http://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=artikel/article_show&nr=115844


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (19 Oktober 2016)

Hallo

neue Version unserer VisuStage verfügbar.

u.a.  mit Multiplexvariablen 

Download auf unserer Hompage : www.insevis.de.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (18 November 2016)

Hallo

Messevorschau SPS Drives 2016:

- Neue E/A Baugruppe: 8 digital/4 Analog  konfigurierbar je Kanal als Ein oder Ausgang.
- Systemverkabelung für Insevis SPS

- Visustage mit Gauge Anzeigen
- Web Server in der CPU
- VNC Server
- Neue 15,6 Panels
- Energiemanagement in S7 Umgebung.
- Applikationen mit IEC 60870 - 104 Fernwirkprotokoll


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (18 November 2016)

Hallo

Messevorschau SPS Drives 2016:

- Neue E/A Baugruppe: 8 digital/4 Analog  konfigurierbar je Kanal als Ein oder Ausgang.
- Systemverkabelung für Insevis SPS

- Visustage mit Gauge Anzeigen
- Web Server in der CPU
- VNC Server
- Neue 15,6 Panels
- Energiemanagement in S7 Umgebung.
- Applikationen mit IEC 60870 104 Fernwirkprotokoll


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (5 Januar 2017)

Hallo

neue Versionen verfügbar:

neue VisuStage 2.1.0.0
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
       - Rundanzeigen, Slider, Mehrfachbearbeitung von Objekten (bei       CPU-T-Geräten)
       - zentriertes Ausrichten von mehrzeiligen Texten
       - 1.024 statt 128 Ereignismeldungen (bei CPU-T-Geräten)
       - neue Tastenfunktionen: Löschen von Alarm-, Melde- und       Trendarchiven
       - Zugangsrechte jetzt auch für Rezepturanzeige
       - Neue Anordnung der Fenster zur besseren Verwendung mit LapTops
       - Screen-Objekte einfügen mit Tastatur-ShortCut und PullDown       Menues
       - VNC-Verbindung mit Siemens-Sm@rt-Client läuft

neue ConfigStage 1.0.14.32
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
       - Aktivierung eines statischen Web-Server bei SPSen mit T-CPU 



Download auf unserer Hompage : www.insevis.de.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo

auch wir sind auf der All about Automation in Hamburg.  Stand 407 

Sehen wir uns ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 Februar 2017)

Hallo

neue Versionen verfügbar:

neue VisuStage 2.1.0.1


Download auf unserer Hompage : www.insevis.de.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (27 Februar 2017)

Hallo

Applikationsbeschreibung  / HowTo:    Erfassen von Zählimpulsen und Encodersignalen mit der MIO84

Aufgabe: Kompressorsteuerung 
               Eingangsgrößen: Druck in 0..10 bar -> 4..20mA, Luftmenge in 0..30 m3/h -> 4..20mA zusätzlich Zählimpuls in l/s
               Ausgangsgrößen: Ansteuerung 2 Frequenzumrichter Regelkompressor 4..20mA/0..10V    

Aufbau Compact-SPS: CPU-V , MIO 84 (8digitale und 4 Analoge Signale)

               siehe Bild
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der Zählwert ist auf EW 16 abzuholen.  Programm für die Steuerung/Regelung wir in Step7 TIA oder Classic erstellt.

Die Anzeige und Bedienung kann auch volllständig Remote über das Netzwerk erfolgen. Dabei entstehen keine Lizenzkosten.
Auch die Bilderstellung ist in der LEAN Version ohne Lizenzierung möglich.


----------



## Senator42 (27 Februar 2017)

Encodersignale

kann der auch
- 5V und 10V  Incrementalgeber (mit AB und ggf. -A,-B sowie GeberNull)
- eventuell auch Absolutwertgeber (GrayCode)
?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (27 Februar 2017)

*S7-Panel-SPS ersetzen die von Siemens abgekündigten OPs/TPs/MPs samt der S7-C...*

Hallo

Für 5V Encoder haben wir eine Zaehlerbaugruppe. De kann 2 x AB plus Richtung.

Die MIO 84 ist als 24V Universal BG konzipiert.

In Gray Code wandele ich in Fup. 

Beispiel kann ich Posten.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (28 Februar 2017)

Hallo 

wir haben folgende Zählerbaugruppen verfügbar:

DIO8Z-24V   für HTL (24V) Signale
DIO8Z-5V für 5V Signale
DIOZ-RS422  für SSI Encoder 

jeweils 2 Encoder je Baugruppe auswertbar.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (13 März 2017)

Messe All About Automation in Friedrichshafen:

Danke für Ihren Besuch in Friedrichhafen am 8./9. März! So viele  Besucher wie noch nie in FN haben sich die neuen Produkte vorführen  lassen …

Für alle die nicht in Friedrichshafen sein konnten gibts die Infos auch hier:  www.insevis.de

Neuheiten:
- performanter VNC Zugriff (Smartclient) auf CPU T Geräte
- zusätzlicher Remotezugriff (Sitzungsorientiert) auf alle Geräte

- Remote Visualisierung ohne Lizenzkosten auf Simatic CPU s über Ethernet

u.v.m.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (31 März 2017)

Hallo

ab sofort gibt es bei uns die Visualisierung auf PC *kostenlos*.

Nutzbar für alle Simatic kompatiblen SPS'en mit Ethernet RFC 1006 Protokoll

Keine Laufzeitbeschränkung, keine Variablenbeschränkung.

Erstellen Sie ihre Prozeßbilder mit unserer Visustage und gehen Sie online. Zeitaufwand 30 Min.
Die volle Übersicht zur Inbetriebnahme und als schlanke Lösung für geringere Anforderungen.

Incl. Archivierung von Meldungen und Meßwerten auf PC-HDD im csv Format.

Weitere Infos und die Softwaretools gibt es auf unserer Homepage  www.insevis.de

Es werden keine Kundendaten gesammelt.  Ein Feedback per Mail oder hier reicht uns völlig.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (7 April 2017)

Hallo

die neue Version der Visustage ist verfügbar.

- Variablenimport direkt aus TIA V13 oder V14 Projekten
- VNC Bedienung performanter


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (30 April 2017)

Hallo

ab sofort können auch unsere CPU-T basierten 7"- 15,6" Panels hochkant projektiert werden.







aktuelle Visustage ist auf unserer Homepage verfügbar.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (1 August 2017)

Hallo 

die neue Version der Visustage ist verfügbar.

  Variablenimport: direkt aus TIA V13 oder V14 Projekten browsen in DB, E,A Merkerbereichen

  Neue Trenddarstellung bei CPU-T Geräten:

 - Gitterdarstellung mit Meßlineal
- Marker für s/w Erkennbarkeit 
 - Archivdauer um Faktor 10 verlängert 

und vieles mehr.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (4 September 2017)

Hallo

wir haben unsere Tools aktualisiert:

Visustage 2.1.0.9
Neu: Trenddarstellung (CPU-T) mit Gitter, Meßlineal, Archivierbar 

Remotestage 1.0.4.31: Darstellung der neuen Trends auf Remote-PC
Auslesen der Archivdaten
Verwalten der Archivdaten
Exportieren als CSV

Diese Visualisierung funktioniert kostenfrei und legal mit allen Simatic RFC 1006 Geräten (300,400,1200,1500, ).
Keine Beschränkung der Variablenanzahl oder Laufzeit.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (10 Oktober 2017)

Hallo

wir haben unsere Panels weiterentwickelt: 

siehe Bild
	

		
			
		

		
	




d.h 4,3 " bis 15,6" ohne Einbautiefe im Schaltschrank zu erfordern.

Die Leistung bleibt natürlich identisch.

Daraus ergeben sich neue Einbaumöglichkeiten, insbesondere bei der Maschineneinrichtung, Tragarme etc.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (27 November 2017)

Hallo 

wir sind natürlich auch dieses Jahr wieder auf der SPS drives in Nürnberg. Halle 7 Stand 139.

Alle die sich für innovative und langfristig verfügbare Panels und SPS begeistern können sind herzlich
eingeladen.

Was gibts Neues ?

- die Panels der 2. Generation sind in der Bautiefe reduziert.
- PLC Sim Unterstützung in unserer Visustage.
  d.h. Simulation mit PLCsim der Panelbedienung wie früher 

Sehen wir uns ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (29 Dezember 2017)

Hallo

zum Jahresende gibt es in der ETZ 12/2017 einen interessanten Bericht unseres Kunden zur 
energieeffizenten Modernisierung in Bestandsanlagen.

Es zeigt, daß auch mit vorhandenen Maschinen eine enorme Energieeinsparung realisierbar ist.

Ein gutes neues Jahr wünscht


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (14 Februar 2018)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.13 steht zum download bereit.

Neu: Simulieren zusammen mit PLCSim


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (26 Februar 2018)

Hallo 

wir haben auch einen Youtube-Channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoIrGn_3Fo8GI7gw6cN2n5w

Hier werden u.a. die ersten Schritte zur kostenlosen Remote-Visualisierung für S7-CPU beschrieben.

Auch der Einstieg in unsere Konfigurationstools ist hier verfügbar. Einfach mal anschauen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (12 März 2018)

Hallo   

wir haben für OEM Anwender auch kundenspezifische Onboard  Peripherie.




Die Baugruppe wird kundenspezifisch zusammengestellt.

Mögliche Signale:
- alle Normsignale U,I, RTD
- mV AC  DC
- Widerstandsmessung: NTC, PTC

Mögliche Konfigurationen:
Zusätzliche EMV Beschaltungen
Klemmen und Stecker
Zusätzliche Schnittstellen

Layout Fertigung und Kompatibilitätstests werden von uns oder dem OEM Kunden realisiert. Je nach Wunsch.

Ab ca. 50 Stck/a kann das wirtschaftlich von unserer Plattform erfolgen.

Fragen ? Hier oder über unsere Homepage: www.insevis.de


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 März 2018)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.15 steht zum download bereit.

Neu: Simulieren zusammen mit PLCSim

Mehrfach-Objekt Eigenschaften werden unterstützt.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (7 Mai 2018)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.16 steht zum Download bereit.

Neu:  Überwachung auf geändertem Sollwert.

Dabei wird ein Bit gesetzt, daß für weitere Aktionen genutzt werden kann.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (2 Juli 2018)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.17 steht zum Download bereit.

u.a. Neu: Eingabeüberwachung in E/A Feldern.


----------



## Kieler (22 Juli 2018)

Ihr werbt damit, dass ihr diverse alte Siemens Panel ersetzt. Mit der Software habe ich verstanden.
Wie ist das mit dem Einbau? Passen hier die alten Löscher in der Schaltschranktür?


----------



## Senator42 (22 Juli 2018)

gibt es ein Bit welches gesetzt wird wenn man auf den Touch tippt, egal wo ?

brauchen wir um festzustellen wann die letzte "Bedienung" erfolgte.
danach soll das Panel gesperrt werden. 
Freigegeben werden soll dann durch die SPS mittels z.b. eines RFID-Chip.

Achja, gibt es ausser Bit setzen, Bit löschen  auch  "Bit an"  solange man auf einem Button drückt ?


----------



## bludie (23 Juli 2018)

Also,
du willst also ähnliches Verhalten wie Hardware Taster? Vielleicht so?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen

@kieler

die Ausschnitte sind etwas anders. Wir haben ja auch ein anderes Befestigungskonzept. 
M5 Gewindebolzen zum festziehen in die Dichtung.
Die Maße findest Du im Handbuch auf unsere HP

@senator42

Man kann eine unsichtbare Touchfläche auch über das ganze Bild aufziehen. 
Das geht z.B. auch in der Vorlage. Dort kann man ein Bit setzen, rücksetzen oder invertieren.

Für den Benutzerzugang würde ich allerdings auch die Benutzerfunktionen nutzen.

z.B:
Bedienlevel 0 -> nur anschauen

ein Objekt  berühren -> Benutzdialog aufrufen mit Bildwechsel je nach Anmeldung. = Bedienlevel = 5

...

Übrigens: wenn ein E/A Feld verändert (also nicht beim unveränderten Schließen) wird kann man ein zusätzliches Änderungsbit setzen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (7 August 2018)

Guten Morgen

wir werden immer mal wieder darauf angesprochen, wie die Pflege der Versionsstände und die Bearbeitung von Altprojekten in der Visustage bei uns gehandhabt wird.

Alle Panel-HMI seit 2011 sind bei uns mit der aktuellen Visustage bearbeitbar. Ebenso kann mit einer älteren Version der Visustage das Projekt weiterhin bearbeitet werden und
auf ein neueres Panel geladen werden. 
Falls das Betriebssystem neue Funktionen noch nicht unterstützt gibt es von uns das aktuelle BS. Das kann dann unabhängig vom Projekt upgegradet werden.
Man kann aber genauso gut weiterhin beim alten BS bleiben.

Fazit:  Mit einer aktuellen Visustage kann man immer ein bestehendes Projekt öffnen, editieren und laden.  Eine Version auf dem Rechner reicht aus !


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (14 September 2018)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.19 steht zum Download bereit.

Neu auf vielfachen Wunsch unserer Anwender eine geführte Syncronisierung der Variablen in TIA und Step7 Projekten.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Für ein Feedback sind wir immer dankbar.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (5 November 2018)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.20 steht zum Download bereit.

Neu auf vielfachen Wunsch unserer Anwender eine geführte Synchronisierung der Variablen in TIA und Step7 Projekten.
Diese wurde nochmal überarbeitet.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/


Für ein Feedback sind wir immer dankbar.


----------



## Faceman (5 November 2018)

> Syncronisierung



schreibt man so:



> Synchronisierung


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (26 November 2018)

Hallo

Für Alle:  das Ausgabefenster der Variablensynchronisierung

Hier kann man selektieren was synchronisiert wird.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (14 Januar 2019)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.23 steht zum Download bereit.

Neu: - Anpassung der Icons im Win10 Style


Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.41


Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (8 April 2019)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.24 steht zum Download bereit.

Neu: indirekte Variablen nutzbar




Übergebbare Werte DB-Nr, Offset und Bitindex




Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.42


Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (10 Mai 2019)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.25 steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.43


Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (8 Juli 2019)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.26 steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.44


Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 Oktober 2019)

Hallo

in der neuen Visustage  werden nun auch indrekte variablen unterstützt:




man kann über index-Variablen  die Absolutadresse auswählen.

Vor allem bei identischen Maschinenmodulen kann das eine große Hilfe sein.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (15 November 2019)

Hallo

rechtzeitig zur SPS Messe 2019  haben wir unsere S7 Panel SPS für den OEM  Markt fit gemacht.


Hier ein Beispiel für die kompakteste Panel-SPS mit 4,3" Display:




Hier schon mal ein Blick unter das Rückblech der weltweit       kompaktesten S7-Panel-SPS mit E/As als kleinen Vorgeschmack...

Dazu gibt es noch weitere spannende Informationen zu:


OT und IT einfach und sicher verbinden - einfach zu           konfigurieren und ohne Eingriff in bestehende S7-Lösungen- mit           dem S7-IIoT-Gateway. 
Sonderwünsche von der Stange - kundenspezifische           Alleinstellungsmerkmale für die S7-Welt helfen, Marktanteile           und Margen auszubauen. 
Kostenlose Remote-Visualisierungen - für Siemens-CPUs, ohne           RunTime-Lizenzen und ohne PowerTag-Limits eröffnen neue           Möglichkeiten. 


Sehen wir uns auf    in Halle 7 am         Stand 139 ?.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 März 2020)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.29 steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.45

Unterstützung von TIA V16 zum Variablenimport in die Visustage.



Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 Mai 2020)

allo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.30 steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.46

u.a. Unterstützung von TIA V16 zum Variablenimport in die Visustage .



Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (17 Juni 2020)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.31 steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.47

u.a. Unterstützung von TIA V16 zum Variablenimport in die Visustage .



Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 Juni 2020)

Hallo

unser neues Peripheriemodul ist jetzt lieferbar.

Das 8AI Modul verarbeitet Normsignale von 2,3 und 4-Draht Meßumformern.   
2-Draht MU Speisung integriert
Auflösung bis 16 bit.

Preise wie unsere anderen Analogmodule.

Anfragen direkt oder als PN.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (6 September 2020)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.32 steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.47

u.a. Unterstützung von TIA V16 zum Variablenimport in die Visustage .



Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (14 September 2020)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.33 steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.47

u.a. Unterstützung von TIA V16 zum Variablenimport in die Visustage, Bugfixes beim Import.



Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (19 Oktober 2020)

Hallo

die neue Configstage 1.0.14.41 steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/configstage/

Zur Winterzeitumstellung haben wir u.a. die NTP Funktion integriert.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 November 2020)

Hallo

auch wir haben unsere digitale Messe aufgebaut:

Einladung zum 360° Automation Day am 25.11.20 - ein Tag im     Zeichen der Automation

Zusammen mit anderen Unternehmen präsentieren wir uns im virtuellen Raum.
Bei uns benötigt man keine Registrierung und wird auch nicht mit Spam überflutet.

mb Connect hat dafür einen Raum mit Mozilla-Hub eingerichtet in dem wir uns gemeinsam präsentieren.

https://mbconnectline.com/de/360-automation-day/

Einfach mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (10 Dezember 2020)

Hallo

die neue Visustage 2.1.0.34 steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/visustage/

Dazu die Remotestage 1.0.4.48

Neue Funktion bei CPU-T Geräten:  4-fach VNC Server

d.h bis zu 4 VNC Clients können gleichzeitig auf den Server zugreifen.  Sehen also das gleiche Bild.

Wozu das ?   z.B. für online Einweisungen und Fehlersuche an der Maschine. Kontaktlos und weltweit.


Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (29 Januar 2021)

Hallo

die neue Config Stage steht zum Download bereit.

Download wie immer auf unserer Homepage: https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/configstage/

Neu: der ModBus Server kann jetzt in 16 verschiedene Registerbereiche strukturiert werden.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (6 April 2021)

Hallo 

*Die neue VisuStage 2.1.0.35 ist ab sofort online downloadbar.* 
Diese unterstützt für die Panel-HMI-T jetzt
- 4 VNC-Verbindungen (statt einer bisher)
- NTP Zeitsynchronisation (neu - bislang nur für SPS in ConfigStage), 
- Zeitzonen (neu- bislang nur für SPS in ConfigStage),
- Sommerzeitumstellung (neu- bislang nur für SPS in ConfigStage) und
- das BIOS kann passwortgeschützt werden (neu).

Das notwendige Betriebssystem 1.6.3 für alle Panel-HMI-T zur kostenlosen Zusendung bitte bei INSEVIS anfragen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (21 Juni 2021)

Hallo 

zum Ende dieses Jahres wird das 3G Netz abgeschaltet.

Im Zuge von Redesign von Anlagen mit GSM Modulen (3G)  gibt es  eine wirtschaftliche Alternative.
Man nutzt die vorhanden RS232 Schnittstelle der CPUs und steuert damit ein GSM/LTE Terminal an, um weiterhin SMS und Werte 
als SMS/Email zu versenden.

Diese Terminals gibt es als Industriegeräte ab 80..100 €. Im Vergleich zu den S7 1200 GSM Modulen ein klarer Vorteil.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (22 Juni 2021)

Hallo Stefan,

scheint es bei euch aber irgendwie nicht zu geben:


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (24 Juni 2021)

Hallo

Lte Terminals gibts bei den bekannten Herstellern. Die werden mit AT Befehlen über die RS232 angesprochen.

u.a. MT66 Nachfolger etc

Wir stellen selbst keine LTE Terminals her.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (16 August 2021)

Hallo 

*Die neue VisuStage 2.1.0.36 ist ab sofort online downloadbar.* 
Diese unterstützt für die Panel-HMI-T jetzt
- interne Variablen

Unser neuste Entwicklung: *der TIA WinCC Converter für Panels*

Jetzt ist es möglich mit wenig Aufwand unsere Panels einzusetzen. Vor allem in Anlagen mit S7 Classic auf der CPU und TIA Konfiguration der 
Panels. 

Fragen ? Gerne


Das notwendige Betriebssystem 1.6.6 für alle Panel-HMI-T zur kostenlosen Zusendung bitte bei INSEVIS anfragen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (6 September 2021)

Hallo

immer wieder werden wir gefragt, ob man vorhandene TIA Panel Projekte migrieren kann. 
ja, man kann.

Was benötigt man dafür ?

TIA Portal in der entsprechenden Version mit installiertem Openess auf dem Rechner.
Die aktuelle Visustage.

Was kann migriert werden ?

Objekte wie Graphik, Text, Variablen

Was muß nachgearbeitet werden ?

Alarmsystem ex- importieren 
Rezeptsystem 

Das läßt Openess nicht zu.


Das Projekt kann man dann mit der Remotestage testen, ohne das vorhandene Panel zu ändern.

Noch Fragen ?  Gerne


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (10 Januar 2022)

Hallo 

*Die neue VisuStage 2.1.0.37 ist ab sofort online downloadbar.*

Wir habe den Converter für TIA Projekte noch etwas erweitert.

Wenn jemand nach der Konvertierung fehlende Objekte bemerkt , bitte bei uns melden.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (15 Februar 2022)

Beschaffungssituation für S7 Alternativen​
*ja, auch in 2022 können wir immer noch in relativ kurzer Zeit (aktuell 5-6KW) liefern!

Warum klappt das bei INSEVIS und nicht bei den großen Marktführern? Wir sind schnell, flexibel und haben einen sehr guten Fertigungspartner in Deutschland. Das ist das eine. Aber wir haben auch den unbedingten Willen, unseren Bestandskunden und möglichst vielen Neukunden über dieses schwierige Jahr zu helfen. Das ist das andere. *​*
Aktuell sind Profinet-ICs weiter unbeschaffbar und unser Bestand reicht 2022 nur für Bestandskunden mit in etwa der Menge von 2021. Hier erwarten wir keine Besserung in 2023. Wer kann, sollte am besten auf CANopen oder Modbus TCP/RTU umstellen, wir unterstützen Sie dabei …
*
*Natürlich müssen wir die externen Mehrkosten (also die der Broker) in Form von MAT-Zuschlägen auf einzelne Baugruppen umlegen; mit Anzahl und Bezeichnung der zugekauften ICs, nachvollziehbar und vor allem nur temporär solange wie die teueren Chips verbaut werden. *​*Hier finden Sie die Preisliste mit den Zuschlägen für alle Lieferungen ab 01.03.2022
(Die Grundpreise haben sich nicht geändert, es werden nur die Zuschläge aufgeführt).
https://www.insevis.de/wp-content/uploads/Preisliste_2022_Rev1a_DE.pdf*​*Jetzt gilt es, die Lieferfähigkeit aufrecht zu erhalten, wenn wir auch langfristig umstellbereite Neukunden über dieses Jahr helfen wollen. Dafür benötigen wir weiterhin Ihre Mithilfe in Form von Forecasts und langfristigen Bestellungen.*

Ach, und wer immer noch nicht dabei ist: folgen Sie uns doch bitte auch auf LinkedIn: 
https://www.linkedin.com/company/insevis-gmbh


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (27 April 2022)

Hallo

im Jahr 2022 gibt es endlich wieder Präsenz-Messen.  Nach erfolgreichem Auftakt in Friedrichshafen sind wir u.a. auch in Heilbronn 
vertreten.

Am 18.5 und 19.5.2022 in der redblue Messehalle.

Nach wie vor sind wir lieferfähig und damit eine verfügbare Alternative für Step7 Anwender. Auf der Messe zeigen wir unsere aktuellen Tools
und neue Baugruppen.

Sehen wir uns ?

Tickets gibt s direkt oder bei uns.  Ebenso kann man über das Forum auch Termine buchen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (17 Mai 2022)

Hallo

ab morgen startet die AAA erstmals in Heilbronn

Nach wie vor sind wir lieferfähig und damit eine verfügbare Alternative für Step7 Anwender. Auf der Messe zeigen wir unsere aktuellen Tools
und neue Baugruppen.

Wir sehen uns am Stand B 301.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Mai 2022)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Nach wie vor sind wir lieferfähig und damit eine verfügbare Alternative für Step7 Anwender. Auf der Messe zeigen wir unsere aktuellen Tools
> und neue Baugruppen.



Gibt es in der Zwischenzeit bei euch auch Safety-Baugruppen?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (17 Mai 2022)

Hallo 

Nein , aber wir Koppeln über CanOpen an Safety-SPS  div. Hersteller.  Diese CanOpen-SafetySPS  sind noch lieferbar.

Wir vermeiden zur Zeit wenn irgend möglich Profinet.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (8 August 2022)

Das makellose Q-Dutzend ist voll!

Bereits zum 12. Male in Folge hat INSEVIS ein Audit zur Aufrechterhaltung der Zertifizierung nach DIN ISO EN 9001:2015 (bzw. vorher 9001:2008) ohne eine einzige Abweichung bestanden. 

„Made in Germany“ ist aktuell der Schlüssel zur Lieferfähigkeit, verpflichtet aber auch zu hoher Qualität und einem geregelten Prozessablauf. 

INSEVIS ist derzeit eine „sichere Bank“ in einem unsicheren Versorgungsumfeld. Für viele unserer diesjährigen Neukunden waren die TIA-programmierbaren INSEVIS-S7-Steuerungen Hilfe in höchster Not. Nach minimalen Umstellungsaufwand konnten sie endlich wieder liefern und haben nun Luft für neue Projekte. 

Und wenn alles wieder „normal“ wird? Dann haben diese Anbieter einen vertrauenswürdigen Steuerungslieferanten und INSEVIS einen loyalen Kunden, mit den man durch Dick und Dünn gehen kann...

Mehr unter www.insevis.de, oder im Youtube-Kanal von INSEVIS "INSEVIS DE".


----------

